# References for PE Application



## hastheknack (Jul 8, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me a place to search for references that I could use to sign off on my Supplementary Experience Record (SER) for the Texas PE application? I've now got 5 years under my belt as a FE and have worked under 1 PE the whole time. All I need now is 2 additional PE signatures and I can proceed with my application process. I appreciate any help you could afford me.

HTK


----------



## Paul S (Jul 8, 2009)

hastheknack said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me a place to search for references


Have you any contact with any other PE's during that 5 years? Maybe a project that was worked on, or something? Have you discussed this with the PE you work under?


----------



## hastheknack (Jul 8, 2009)

Paul S said:


> Have you any contact with any other PE's during that 5 years? Maybe a project that was worked on, or something? Have you discussed this with the PE you work under?


I do not have contact with any other PE's. My experience is in control systems and generally PE's are few and far between. The PE I've worked with doesn't have any contacts to share either.


----------



## dastuff (Jul 8, 2009)

I know for the CA SE you can use a group of people from SEA to review your work.

Does Texas have something similar? Also maybe you could have any schoolmates you know in the area review the work if that's allowed.


----------

